# cloning tops?



## intellenoob (May 22, 2015)

If you top a nice amount of growth off a plant, will those tops root?


----------



## yooper420 (May 22, 2015)

Most definitely they will root.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

I prefer to clone the bottoms they clone better.


----------



## RubyRed (May 22, 2015)

They will root just fine.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 22, 2015)

Rose, I started with that theory, but I'm finding my tops clone better lol. I know there's more rooting hormone, the lower you go down the plant.. but it's still a weed it seems. The tops root so much better for me.. so odd.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

I was thinking about that. I have cloned tops, but they are kinda fat for me..  But you are right, they will clone fine. I just like cleaning out the bottoms and making clones.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 22, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I was thinking about that. I have cloned tops, but they are kinda fat for me..  But you are right, they will clone fine. I just like cleaning out the bottoms and making clones.



Oh absolutely! Before I kept moms, ALL my clones came from bottoms. Shoot, I was dictated by how many clones my bottoms could make lol. Now, I have plenty   enough!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2015)

Ive always found the softer wood clones better. When i clone Roses,tomatoes, trees,,whatever,,i use the tops.
I have clonned with the bottom wood,,and it always took longer to gets roots then the softer tops.
I just cloned my Angel Red Palmagranit using that method,,and it only took 2 weeks to get new growth/Roots. Which thrilled the crap right outta me cause those bastages are expensive.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

Truth in MP... I am going to go out and top my harlequin clone so I can clone her. I am going to use the top as that is all there is.  If it doesn't work, there will be lots more growth, i hope.  I had to laugh when i saw it out there.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I was thinking about that. I have cloned tops, but they are kinda fat for me..  But you are right, they will clone fine. I just like cleaning out the bottoms and making clones.



Im with ya Rose,,i have Made clones from the bottoms because i was thinning. They work great,,i just think the softer tops clon better,,but thats just my experience.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 22, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Im with ya Rose,,i have Made clones from the bottoms because i was thinning. They work great,,i just think the softer tops clon better,,but thats just my experience.



Indeed WH :aok: 

Good luck Rose, hope you get a good one!!


----------

